# Relocating to New Zealand



## MartinScot90 (5 mo ago)

Hello,
I am just looking to see if anyone can shed any light on the following please,

Can you recommend any companies that assist with moving to NZ.

Is there any expectation of the NZ Government dropping the requirement for a UK resident to be fully vaccinated order to gain entry to the company?
Thanks


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

The second question is easy. There's no no chance they'll change the vaccine order. We're one of the top 5 strictest countries in the world.

So moving, this is a good Google search


```
site:nz moving international
```
I've heard this company mentioned as being good Atlas Movers

My personal recommendation is put everything in storage, sell your vehicles, and put only things with strong sentimental value into luggage, and carry those.

Note that importing pets is very expensive, and stressful on the animal, requiring long isolation on arrival. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Forgot to mention, I'd strongly recommend leaving behind extra shoes, and outdoor equipment, as you'll be looking at a close inspection. (This applies to arrival in Australia also)

I know this is an obvious point, but if anyone was thinking about bringing in recreational or homeopathic drugs of any kind, this would be the worst time you could ever make that attempt.

Again you will be closely inspected on arrival.

I'd avoid a lay-over in Asia on the way here.

Biosecurity New Zealand raising awareness of foot and mouth disease at border

also

Traveller fined over undeclared fast food from Bali amid foot-and-mouth disease concerns


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Another reason to sell your car(s)

Rebate scheme announced for buyers of new and used electric and hybrid vehicles

People buying new electric and hybrid vehicles will be able to get up to $8625 back from the government


----------



## nacious77 (4 mo ago)

I get online business for New Zealand people, chat me up if you are seriously in need of job


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Please note the last post is registered out of Nigeria, is using broken English, and has never posted before.

I'm sure it's legit (◔_◔) 

Note no legitimate business in New Zealand will ask for your bank details before you are hired, and have taken a company orientation. You have at least two weeks AFTER you are hired to supply your bank details.

Always google the phone number and make sure it matches the address a company supplies. Actually call the company to make sure it exists. All legitimate businesses in New Zealand will also be publicly registered. Again should show up in a google search.

Any legitimate NZ job offer will also pay for any application fees, and never ask you for money upfront.


----------

